# spraying 2k laquer.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Video showing how 2k laquer is painted, although this is from you tube it gives you a basic insight into how its applied in an oven.

Nice to see he's not wearing an aired mask...


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

its sped up a bit that , most painters will find there own tecnuiqe (sp!) i prefer to do two medium coats of clear, although when i first started painting i did a grip coat followed by a nice wet coat, i get a much better finish doing two medium coats.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You can get appropiate masks now that filter pretty much anything without being air fed.


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Is it me or is he holding the gun really close when doing the big panels?

MM


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

about right tbh, every painter will paint slightly differant anyway.
lad i work with has won alsorts of awards, young painter of the year finalist etc. the way he paints is very close to the panel compared to me, hes alot quicker with putting it on though but gets a very very good finish . im always watching him to see if i can use any of his techniques


----------



## mm289 (May 25, 2011)

Cool, i'd always thought 6-8" but he seems to be working at about 4" - guess it helps with less overspray as well.

MM


----------



## Lazy-Moose (Sep 7, 2011)

I always do a dust coat/grab then 2 medium coats, bit more work but it completely stopped runs for me. Each to their own really, I know custom painters that will do a few medium coats let cure then flow coat.


----------

